# Wheels!!!!!!!!!!



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a cheap set of 4 lug 16" rims for my 90 240sx. 
thnak you, Landon42390 :woowoo:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

check rbmotoring.com, they have a nice selection.


----------

